# neuer Mantel eiert nach Montage



## alphadude (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe einen nagelneuen Mantel mit nagelneuem Schlauch auf eine nagelneue Felge montiert - und er hat einen Höhenschlag, weil er nicht richtig draufsitzt, sondern an einer Stelle zu tief drin ist. Ich hab ihn abgenommen und erneut montiert, sogar mit Montagefluid. Es funktioniert gar nix. Der Mantel wurde bereits verbogen ausgeliefert (Amazon). Kann ich das Ding jetzt zurückschicken oder ist da irgendwas zu machen? Ich habe ein Bild angehängt, die entsprechende Stelle ist rot markiert. 

LG


----------



## --- (4. Mai 2018)

alphadude schrieb:


> oder ist da irgendwas zu machen?


Immer die gleiche Stelle? Mal mit Maximaldruck versucht? Wenn er halt wirklich verformt ist dann hast du aber wahrscheinlich keine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11242 (4. Mai 2018)

Für mich sieht das so aus, als ob der Reifen noch nicht über den Hump gerutscht ist.

Schön einschmieren und Maximaldruck, auch gerne ein paar Minuten stehen lassen.
Auch ein wenig auf den Boden "titschen lassen" zwischendurch. Dann sollte der eigentlich kommen.


----------



## alphadude (5. Mai 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Was ist der Hump? Ich habe den Reifen vor Aufpumpen wirklich hin und her gedrückt wie ein Irrer. Der schaut nirgends mehr aus der Felge raus, nur an der einen Stelle eben zu weit REIN... Und ich glaube, die Stelle ist nicht immer dieselbe.


----------



## XDennisX (5. Mai 2018)

Lass nochmals die Luft ab und drück den Mantel von der Felge runter. 
Dann nimmst dir etwas Wasser mit Geschirr- Spülmittel und reibst/sprühst den Reifenpfalz damit ein. 
Dann aufpumpen.... würde aber vom Maximaldruck ( und diesen gibt die Felge NICHT der Aufdruck auf dem Mantel vor) etwas unten bleiben. 
Wenn dann der Reifen nicht sauber reinrutscht, ( die Tips vom Vorschreiber weiter oben beachten) dann hat der Mantel vielleicht echt was abbekommen... (eher unwahrscheinlich) 
Grüße


----------



## alphadude (5. Mai 2018)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Lass nochmals die Luft ab und drück den Mantel von der Felge runter.
> Dann nimmst dir etwas Wasser mit Geschirr- Spülmittel und reibst/sprühst den Reifenpfalz damit ein.
> Dann aufpumpen.... würde aber vom Maximaldruck ( und diesen gibt die Felge NICHT der Aufdruck auf dem Mantel vor) etwas unten bleiben.
> Wenn dann der Reifen nicht sauber reinrutscht, ( die Tips vom Vorschreiber weiter oben beachten) dann hat der Mantel vielleicht echt was abbekommen... (eher unwahrscheinlich)
> Grüße


Das habe ich bereits gemacht, allerdings mit Montagefluid. Soll ich das wirklich nochmal mit geschirrspulmittel machen? Ist das ein Unterschied ?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (5. Mai 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Es gibt Kombination Felge/Reifen die passen einfach nicht.
> Ist aber nicht nur *auch* bei schlauchlos so.


Autokorrektiert!

Isso!


----------



## XDennisX (5. Mai 2018)

Mmmhhh... kenn das Montage-Fluid nicht. 
Spüliwasser flutscht super und kostet nichts 
Hat bisher immer funktioniert. 

Teste es halt und gib Info... 
und nicht sparen... schön einsprühen


----------



## alphadude (5. Mai 2018)

Das Problem ist auch, dass der Reifen zwar schwer auf die Felge draufgeht, aber dann relativ lose sitzt bzw. ich da schon Unregelmäßigkeiten erkennen kann. Kann das trotzdem funktionieren? Werde es auf jeden Fall testen, sobald ich dazu komme.


----------



## prince67 (5. Mai 2018)

Lass ihn über Nacht so stehen und probiere es morgen nochmal neu


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Mai 2018)

alphadude schrieb:


> ... Soll ich das wirklich nochmal mit geschirrspulmittel machen? Ist das ein Unterschied ?



Nein. Spüliwasser hat da nix verloren.

Probier mal folgendes: Luft ablassen und dann das Ventil reindrücken. So tief Du kannst. Dann wieder aufpumpen.

Es kann vorkommen, dass der Schlauch um‘s Ventil so dick ist, dass der Mantel da nicht richtig sitzt. 
So wie es aussieht, hast Du gegenüber vom Ventil zuletzt den Mantel über den Felgenrand gehoben. Das verstärkt das Problem. (Richtig ist: am Ventil anfangen zu demontieren, am Ventil zuletzt montieren.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphadude (8. Mai 2018)

Ich habe jetzt eine Ersatzlieferung gekriegt und es ist genau dasselbe Problem. Sind die Reifen wirklich dermaßen schlecht oder bin ich einfach unfähig?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

Wie hast Du montiert?


----------



## Grossvater (8. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nein. Spüliwasser hat da nix verloren.


Warum nicht?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



Weil Spüliwasser wieder glitschig wird sobald Feuchte (da reicht eine morgendliche Wiesendurchfahrt) dran kommt. Beim Bremsen kann sich so der Mantel gegen die Felge verdrehen und nimmt dabei den Schlauch mit. Das Ventil reisst ab. 

Verstehe nicht, warum diese „Tips“ immer noch verbreitet werden -ja, ja, ich weiss „bei mir ist noch nie was passiert“. Mag sein. Glück gehabt. Ist trotzdem nicht richtig.

Und nur weil ich diesen hundertjährigen Raucher kenne, muss ja auch nicht jeder das Rauchen anfangen...


----------



## alphadude (8. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie hast Du montiert?



Schlauch leicht aufgepumpt und in Reifen und Felge gesetzt, dann vom Ventil aus einigermaßen gleichmäßig den Mantel drübergehoben. Diesmal ohne Montagefluid, aber selbst mit Montagefluid war es immer dasselbe Problem. In meinen Bildern sieht man zudem, dass der Mantel sogar seitlich gewölbt ist. Ist Schwalbe wirklich so ein Mist?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

alphadude schrieb:


> ... dann vom Ventil aus ...



Du liest schon, welche Tips kommen? [emoji6]



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... am Ventil zuletzt montieren. ...


Bedeutet -wie auch oben schon beschrieben- GEGENÜBER! des Ventils fängst an mit der Montage.

Aber bevor Du jetzt wieder alles runterrupfst:


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> Probier mal folgendes: Luft ablassen und dann das Ventil reindrücken. So tief Du kannst. Dann wieder aufpumpen.
> ...



Hoffe, das waren diesmal nicht wieder zu viele Buchstaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphadude (8. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du liest schon, welche Tips kommen? [emoji6]



in diesem (sehr gut bewerteten) Video wird vom Ventil aus montiert (ab Minute 5:50): 




Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Ergebnis unabhängig vom Start der Montage genau so unbefriedigend sein wird (nix für ungut).


----------



## Grossvater (8. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Weil Spüliwasser wieder glitschig wird sobald Feuchte (da reicht eine morgendliche Wiesendurchfahrt) dran kommt. Beim Bremsen kann sich so der Mantel gegen die Felge verdrehen und nimmt dabei den Schlauch mit. Das Ventil reisst ab.
> 
> Verstehe nicht, warum diese „Tips“ immer noch verbreitet werden -ja, ja, ich weiss „bei mir ist noch nie was passiert“. Mag sein. Glück gehabt. Ist trotzdem nicht richtig.
> 
> Und nur weil ich diesen hundertjährigen Raucher kenne, muss ja auch nicht jeder das Rauchen anfangen...


Dann kann ich’s ja aber bei schlauchlos weiterhin machen  
Oder kann das d.M.n. auch dazu führen, dass es den Mantel von der Felge ploppt im dümmsten Fall?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

alphadude schrieb:


> ...
> Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Ergebnis unabhängig vom Start der Montage genau so unbefriedigend sein wird (nix für ungut).



Probier‘s aus und berichte. 

Im Video übrigens hebt der den Mantel -wie von mir beschrieben- zuerst gegenüber des Ventils über die Felge. Der Abschluss ist am Ventil.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Dann kann ich’s ja aber bei schlauchlos weiterhin machen [emoji1]
> Oder kann das d.M.n. auch dazu führen, dass es den Mantel von der Felge ploppt im dümmsten Fall?



Mir egal. Deine Verantwortung.

Vielleicht aber soviel zum Thema Spüliwasser und Reifenmontage: im Bereich der StVZO ist Spüliwasser für die Montage von TL-Reifen nicht zulässig...und das, obwohl so‘n PKW-Reifen ein bissl strammer sitzt wie so ein labbriger Fahrradreifen. [emoji6]


----------



## alphadude (8. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Probier‘s aus und berichte.
> 
> Im Video übrigens hebt der den Mantel -wie von mir beschrieben- zuerst gegenüber des Ventils über die Felge. Der Abschluss ist am Ventil.



achso, jetzt verstehe ich, danke. Das Problem ist aber auch, dass der Reifen extrem hoch ist und die Felge vor der Montage sozusagen drin "liegt". Es ist sehr schwer, den Mantel überhaupt in die Felge zu drücken, weil die so flach ist. Ich versuche es weiter.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

Eben. Ist deswegen schwer, weil Du am falschen Ende anfängst. Der Wulst muss ja in das sog. Tiefbett der Felge. Wenn Du am Ventil anfängst, ist da das Ventil schon im Tiefbett und der Reifen geht nicht mehr vernünftig drüber (Fotos dazu hast ja jetzt genug gemacht). [emoji6]

Edit: weniger (keine) Luft im Schlauch hilft auch: nachdem der Schlauch im Mantel ist, Ventil wieder ausschrauben.


----------



## alphadude (8. Mai 2018)

Meinst du mit Ventil reindrücken das Reindrücken in die Felge oder das Hereindrücken von der Felge in den Mantel? Ich gehe mal von Ersterem aus, oder?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

Ventil in den (so wie auf den Bildern schon montierten) Mantel drücken, bis das Ventil innen an der Lauffläche ansteht.
Ggf. wiederholen. Du merkst dann, wie der Schlauch und der Mantel quasi aneinander vorbei rutschen.


----------



## alphadude (8. Mai 2018)

Okay, ich habe gerade aus Wut den Reifen an den verbogenen Stellen hin und her geknetet und das Ventil so tief in die Felge gedrückt wie es geht und plötzlich eiert der so gut wie überhaupt nicht mehr. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

Sitzt jetzt. Es zählt das Ergebnis. [emoji6]

Beim Hinterreifen kannst ja dann die „richtige“ Methode ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphadude (8. Mai 2018)

Danke für deine geduldige Hilfe, Robert


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2018)

Naja...geduldig ist sicher anders. 

Aber gerne. Viel Erfolg beim Hinterrad.


----------



## Loupeet (11. März 2021)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Eben. Ist deswegen schwer, weil Du am falschen Ende anfängst. Der Wulst muss ja in das sog. Tiefbett der Felge. Wenn Du am Ventil anfängst, ist da das Ventil schon im Tiefbett und der Reifen geht nicht mehr vernünftig drüber (Fotos dazu hast ja jetzt genug gemacht). [emoji6]
> 
> Edit: weniger (keine) Luft im Schlauch hilft auch: nachdem der Schlauch im Mantel ist, Ventil wieder ausschrauben.


Mavic Felgen + Continental Mantel - dacht erst es ist unmöglich das Teil drüber zu bekommen. Fängt man allerdings wie im Video, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Ventils an, fluppt es fast von Hand ! Wieder was dazu gelernt ! Danke an alle.


----------

